# [SOLVED] Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello all. Preemptive thanks to whomever may end up helping me.

I recently decided to try and clean my hard drive up a little bit and deleted a few old unused programs using Control Panel's Add/Remove Programs. Mostly old video games and the like. After rebooting I seem to have deleted something more important, as I am now prompted at Desktop Initialization with this error message.

.NET Framework Initialization Error
Please set registry key
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\.NETFramework\InstallRoot to point
to the .NET Framework install location

It also pops up when trying to run certain applications, like Borderlands 2 or XCOM Enemy Within. I've only encountered it with these games but I'm sure there are other non-game applications that will give me this prompt down the road too.

Control Panel tells me that I currently have .NET Framework 4.5.1 installed, and I'm running Windows 7 so I believe that means that .NET Framework 2.0, 3.0, and 3.5 are also baked into the OS delivery.

Running CCleaners registry scan tool shows 12 Missing Shared DLL's in the C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705 folder under the HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls keys.

I've tried repairing the 4.5.1 install via the Control Panel command, and also tried running the .NET Framework Repair Tool provided by Microsoft. Neither attempts have helped. I was about to try Step 3 and 4 listed here at Aaron Stebner's WebLog for diagnosing and correcting .NET Framework issues, but these next steps go into the realm of completely removing and reinstalling all Framework files and I wanted to get more guided advice before attempting these more serious and complicated solutions. If you visit this link please note that while that article was originally posted in 2008, and has been maintained and revised 10 times to be kept up to date, with the most recent update occurring in 2013.

Please let me know what further information/logs etc you need from me and I look forward to receiving your help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

hi, i would try going back to a restore point before you tried cleaning out the hard drive.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Forgot to mention that I tried this. Didn't help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

- Copy the text in the Quote below 


> Code: REGEDIT4 [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework] "InstallRoot"="c:\\WINDOWS\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\"


- Open Notepad
- Paste the text into Notepad
- Save the file to C:\Reset.REG
- Open Windows Explorer
- In the left-hand pane, click the '+' next to 'My Computer'
- Select the C: drive
- In the right-hand pane, double-clcik the file Reset.REG
- Click 'Yes' to the 'Are you sure...' question, if it appears
- Click 'OK'


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Hi, not sure this is the problem, however Spunks post will not work, it is not a binary file, so it will not merge with the registry, it is the correct default however, so it's worth a try.

Copy and paste all below in the code box into notepad, from the notepad main menu select "file" then "save as" call it net.reg and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and double click it, agree to add to registry (this is safe as it is the default setting). 


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework]
"InstallRoot"="C:\\Windows\\Microsoft.NET\\Framework\\"
```


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

-try to update you OS


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*



jenae said:


> Hi, not sure this is the problem, however Spunks post will not work, it is not a binary file, so it will not merge with the registry, it is the correct default however, so it's worth a try.
> 
> Copy and paste all below in the code box into notepad, from the notepad main menu select "file" then "save as" call it net.reg and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and double click it, agree to add to registry (this is safe as it is the default setting).
> 
> ...


Tried this, rebooted, still getting error prompt.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Also, should I undo the registry change I just made? I don't want it coming around to bite me in the butt later...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

If you decide to download and install all versions 1.0-4.5, I believe the security updates already in your system would apply. Hope someone can confirm (or deny) this. When uninstalling anything, it's important not to delete shared .dlls.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

I appreciate all the help so far but I really wish someone could come in here with a definitive solution. "I'm not sure, but" and "Maybe try..." aren't enough for me to go on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Hi, well it is a difficult problem we have no idea what you have done, I am sorry that we have not been able to resolve this, I would run this uninstaller (it is windows installer cleanup) from MS, remove all .net framework, you will not be able to remove the native install of V 4.5 this comes with windows seven. It is odd the .net repair tool has failed, Aaron knows his stuff, we are only able to assist, with some problems, it becomes necessary to format and start again. 

After this reinstall the earlier versions from Aarons link.

This is from another thread it applies to you as it includes all msi installed programs select "remove", for .net entries

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...programs-and-features-906906.html#post5716634


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

When I re-install the earlier versions of the .Net Framework, do I need to included 1.0 (and its service packs) and 1.1 (and its service packs) as well? Or do I simply reinstall 3.5 SP1 and 4.5.1?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Hi 3.5 bundles all the earlier versions so those two will suffice.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Sorry, which 2? Lol, gotta be super concise with me because I'm a bit thickheaded.  Please forgive me.

And one last thing before I get out of your hair.
How do I undo the net.reg file you had me make before? I really don't want it sitting around in my registry without knowing how to remove it. Thank you!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Hi, have a careful read of this :-
Updated: what to do if other .NET Framework setup troubleshooting steps do not help - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

It explains what order to uninstall the various versions and gives links to reinstall. It is all quite clear if you read it carefully.

You can leave the reg mod as is, it is the default setting and would be created anyway.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*



jenae said:


> Hi, have a careful read of this :-
> Updated: what to do if other .NET Framework setup troubleshooting steps do not help - Aaron Stebner's WebLog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
> 
> It explains what order to uninstall the various versions and gives links to reinstall. It is all quite clear if you read it carefully.
> ...


Lol you're joking right....? That's the exact same link that I already posted in my OP. I ask for clarification on whether or not 1.0 and 1.1 are needed for Windows 7 and you point me to a link that I already posted... 

I'm seriously baffled, did you even read the OP?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

You sought more guided advice as you stated. The answer is to follow the directions in the blog. You're not risking anything if done properly and at the conclusion your unit will be back to full efficiency and you'll again be enjoying your games.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

ill read up on that site provided by the link tonight and see what is going on. hmm but i wonder if you could just wipe your drive clean and just put Linux on it. i know i'd be pretty pissed at windows if i ever entered a dll hell. if you were ever a student at a university, i'm sure you can go on dream sparks web site and get free OS's. That's how I've gotten windows 8. Just make sure if you do sign up, sign up with your student account and verify your school. (edit) it depends on your school on what they provide free to you.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

OK! I have thoroughly read Aaron's Method. Since you have Windows 7 you only need 2.0, 3.0, 3.5 Versions. Based off this you should be fine, but it seems you still have problems because obviously your here. Do you have these installed currently? You should be able to see what is currently installed in the add/remove programs.

*You don't need 4.5* and above this includes: 4.0, 4.5, 4.5.1, 4.5.2 <---- these pertain to Windows 8. DO NOT UNINSTALL THESE. These could be useful if upgrading to Windows 8. ALL YOU NEED IS 3.5SP1 since you have Windows 7.

That being said. *Just 3.5SP1* <---- now having this installed, which it doesn't seem like you do, includes having 2.0sp2, 3.0Sp2 <---- These are hot fixes, you need these if you currently are having problems. Just Installing 3.5SP1 will automatically install 2.0SP2 and 3.0SP2.

If you Install 3.5Sp1, "3.5 SP1 will automatically uninstall any older versions of 2.0, 3.0 or 3.5 that are on your system, so you can save some time *by not trying to install a version of the .NET Framework that 3.5 SP1 is going to uninstall during its install process."*

So all you NEED is to Install 3.5SP1. Before Installing 3.5SP1 GO AHEAD AND MAKE NECESSARY PRECAUTIONS. 

NECESSARY PRECAUTIONS: 
1. "Temporarily disable anit-virus and antispware because some programs tend to get aggressive and conflict with the product installations."
2. Make sure you are using full permissions while installing.

Here is the link to install 3.5 SP1 Download Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Now the cleanup tool link he provided is his last resort fix. I hope you havn't done this step yet. Even one of the comments includes having a BSOD, but that for some reason ( I can't even figure why) but it happened. This tool works for 32bit and 64bit windows 7 if you were wondering.

If for some reason 3.5SP1 can't be installed resort to his step 2 first! This pertains to the .Net Framework Repair tool link. Do this step "to see if it can find and fix any issues with the .NET Framework on your computer". Now once this step is done use his next step right afterwards to ENSURE it was installed correctly. This next step pertains to the .NetFramework verification tool.

Now if for some reason you can't install 3.5SP1 and none of the tools work let me know I can work you through this. I understand this is pretty hard to comprehend. Working through uninstalling versions, but unable to install because of prerequisites or can't install because you don't have service packs. These most likely pertain to Xp or other versions of windows. Aaron puts it pretty plain jane for windows 7 and doesn't give much to do. After reading his method though it makes sense.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Just wanted to follow up and let everyone that the problem has been fixed. Hopefully this will be useful to someone else in the future if anyone else should come looking for help with this problem.

The recommendation that was made earlier in this thread of adding the InstallRoot key to the registry was the right idea, but it was to the wrong directory, and only half of the solution.

With 64-bit Windows 7, there are 2 keys that need to be in place. After opening regedit.exe and navigating to these 2 locations, the following InstallRoot keys should be in place, with values leading to these directories:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\.NETFramework
InstallRoot=C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\
```
*and*


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework
InstallRoot=C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\
```
After adding these 2 InstallRoot values (which were completely missing for some reason) the error prompt on boot-up has ceased, and the programs that weren't launching are now working correctly.

Cheers.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Missing .Net Framework Registry Issue*

Hi, glad you got it sorted, your sig says XP, if you told us more about your system we would have twigged, as it was we had to do the asking, remember this is a free forum. I expect you to tell us as much as possible about your system, or about the problem.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow I didn't even notice that old info was still up there. I just went into my account to change it and found that the computer specs listed are still from 2005.

"VIA Motherboard ; Athlon 900m Processor ; GeForce FX 5200 64m. Video Card ; 20g Hardrive ; all the other basic stuff".

GeForce 5200!!! ATHLON 900M!!! HAH! Hiliarious. Anyways sorry I didn't notice that, I went ahead and fixed it.

At any rate, I don't need to be reminded that this is a free forum, I'm fully aware of that. Also, I DID explain as much as possible about the problem. I really couldn't have been more clear about it. I also offered to share any and all extra information that might be needed, that I (due to my limited knowledge) might not have known to share on my own ahead of time. 

I was also very gracious and thankful in all my posts for the help being offered, so you really don't need to feed me the "free forum" line as if I was being ungrateful. The fact of the matter is you made a goof and linked me a site that I had already explained I was thoroughly reading up on in my OP. It was a frustrating thing to see since it meant that while you were being gracious enough to attempt to offer help, you weren't really paying attention to the thread.

Just own up to the mistake and leave the excuses behind.  As I have with my outdated OS listing. Cheers mate!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it was no goof it was deliberate, you referenced the site and you would have noted I said Aaron knows his stuff, you asked for clarification and the best way to do this was to have you carefully read Aaron's link again.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad to see it was an easy fix after all. That makes my job easier  Have fun enjoying what you couldn't do the past couple of days!!! ::::CHEERS::::


----------



## HiMyNameIsJonny (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, it's 2016 and perhaps my issue differ from yours, but on my (windows 7 x64) machine I get this reported issue (via CCleaner), as described by OP.

Do I need to install v1 legacy .NET? (Is this what OCD people do?!)

The missing shared dll's keep popping up, even after the 'registry fix' is selected..

The address is 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs

*The suspects*


> C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\diasymreader.dll	REG_DWORD
> C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\iehost.dll	REG_DWORD
> C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.jscript.dll	REG_DWORD
> C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.vsa.vb.codedomprocessor.dll	REG_DWORD
> ...


Or should I just update the paths to the latest version?










(There's no other ref in the reg to 'System.EnterpriseServices.dll' - is the latest backwards-compat?)










Thanks in advance


----------

